# Can you buy steroids in Greece?



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm off in june and wondering if i can get my hands on some goods!

I did a google search and it didn't cough up much info!


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

i went to KOS earlier in the year and went into a pharmacy and stood in the que seen everyone else handing in scrips and thought f'#k it and left but i would like to no aswel ????


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

i made a visit to crete last year and had no probs ordering norma deca, test e, schering test..also purchased t3,nolva,liqui clen,clomid ect, again no probs


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Went to Zante August of this year prescription only for steroids don't know about the rest of Greece but would assume that same rule would apply never tried for pct meds t3 etc


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

You can find legit Testoviron in most pharmacies and you can get it without a prescription.Most people don t know that.Proviron the same.Deca needs a presciption but they give it sometimes if they re nice people.Nolvadex and clomid are also free to buy.

I wouldn t go for black market stuff easily , have heard of strange stories

Don t bring stuff with you cos you will be stopped and maybe arrested and don t carry stuff with you as anabolics are illegal to posess without a prescription (not the so called androgens though).

By June however most pharmacies mayb running empty of stuff and I wouldn t advise you continue a cycle in Greece as you might find problems purchasing legit stuff and not fakes.


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

A friend of mine went to Turkey a few months back and told me you can get it over the counter there. You can also bring a certain amount back with you without too much bother (personal use). Oddly, it's the weight or volume that is the limiting factor as regards to customs.

Perhaps you should make a detour.


----------



## bert (Jun 5, 2007)

i went to zante this year.....proviron, t3, clomid and nolva easily available. Guy at the counter said hes stopped getting AAS in because alot of it were fakes. Tried a few pharmacys and all said same thing


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

Im from Greece and all i can say is that Nolva,Hcg,Clomid and proviron and available and cheap ,all sold without prescription......Unfortunately after some doping scandals at the Olympic Weightlifting team,pharmacies went off of giving Test e and deca....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

go north of the border into turkey,but you have to know your stuff,the turks will rip you off and there are fakes in there chemists.


----------

